# Chicken won't grow?



## ChickenGuy_Zack (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a 2 and a half month old chick that's half Frizzle Cochin and half Silkie. It is still the size of a week old chick and hasn't grown at all the past 2 months.. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

vitamin deficiency perhaps? bad feed could be stunting the growth rate. im not sure though anyone else?


----------



## ChickenGuy_Zack (Aug 13, 2014)

Well i breed and I hatched 10 eggs, 2 passed from being runts. But I Fed all 8 purena chick feed that has all the right vitamins and I have them grow jell in they're water when they were small to keep them healthy, all of the others are getting fairly big but this one just won't grow, it literally still fits in my fist


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it appears healthy in every other way, eating good and drinking, interacting with the others I would just leave it be. There are genetic problems out there but until more time goes by you can't be sure what might or might not be the issue. Some are just very slow to grow, especially Silkies if they're highly bred.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

I have one that is less than half the size of his full brothers and sisters. They all get the same feed and he seems to be healthy. I am enjoying watching him grow ever so slowly. I will keep it and if it stays small I'll breed it as a bantam.


----------

